# Fried PS3 60GB Graphics



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey, I have a 60GB "Fat Daddy" PS3 Launch and the Graphics card fried this morning after updating a game. Is there any way I can repair this or is there anyone who would be looking for parts?


----------



## erocker (Apr 11, 2011)

How do you know it's the GPU that's fried? If it indeed is, the console is useless. (No fixing it)


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 11, 2011)

YLOD?

Some 60gb and the first models get that, the ones with the emotion engine full PS2 compatibility or partial compatibility through emulation.
Im sure its gpu errors or blu ray errors.

Cant be fixed coz those gpu are machine soldered its impossible to do that by hand. Sony might do a repair scheme where you pay to get it fixed or replaced if its out of warranty.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 11, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> YLOD?
> 
> Some 60gb and the first models get that, the ones with the emotion engine full PS2 compatibility or partial compatibility through emulation.
> Im sure its gpu errors or blu ray errors.
> ...





erocker said:


> How do you know it's the GPU that's fried? If it indeed is, the console is useless. (No fixing it)



The TV does not recognize it on either the PS2 adapter or the HDMI. Also I read about buying a PS3 mobo but not sure. YLOD earlier this year and it was "fixed" and worked fine till now. The graphics went fuzzy and pixelated all over the screen before the system froze and we smelled something burnt.


----------



## KingPing (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't know what you mean, but if you turn on the machine then it beeps 3 times, a single yellow light apperar and then turn it self off very quickly and the red light keeps blinking (i guess is the YLOD, i'm not familiar with PS3 codes) then you might fix it with heat.

I fix mine this way: Bought a heat gun, set it at 350 degrees celcius and heated 15 seconds the back of the CPU and GPU and 50 secs the front side of the chips, running like a charm now!

lots of videos in youtube on how to do it

EDIT:

Oh! something smelled burnt, probably is dead


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 11, 2011)

KingPing said:


> I don't know what you mean, but if you turn on the machine then it beeps 3 times, a single yellow light apperar and then turn it self off very quickly and the red light keeps blinking (i guess is the YLOD, i'm not familiar with PS3 codes) then you might fix it with heat.
> 
> I fix mine this way: Bought a heat gun, set it at 350 degrees celcius and heated 15 seconds the back of the CPU and GPU and 50 secs the front side of the chips, running like a charm now!
> 
> ...



yeah, it turns on but no gfx. the fan doesnt even try anymore so yeah, lookin for a mobo for it or someone who needs everything but the mobo.


----------



## mrw1986 (Apr 11, 2011)

Man I've been looking for a launch 60gb that has the mobo intact...my mobo died in the fall and I love the launch PS3


----------



## jasper1605 (Apr 11, 2011)

i was able to fix mine but unfortunately snapped a latch on the blu-ray drive connection on the mobo.  If you think you can fix that part, I'd be more than willing to haggle with you a price on it.  PM me if you wana.  (I also have no idea how much longer the mobo will survive as it ylod on me; i just wanted to revive it to get my save data onto a new system and haven't turned the old one on since.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 11, 2011)

send it in to sony and get it fixed or take a chance and tear it apart and use a heat gun to reflow and seal cracks it might fix the issue might not ive managed to reflow 7 PS3's now and get them working only 1 of them has died since then, mainly a power surge fried the systems PSU and ive yet to find another to replace it.


----------



## qubit (Apr 11, 2011)

It's dead after a burning smell? Nah, it's had it. Only replacement of the mobo or other burnt out part such as a PSU will fix it. No component level repair is possible except by Sony and it's uneconomic for them to do so.

Do they even sell spare components for these things? I'd hazard they don't.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Apr 11, 2011)

There are some other repair businesses around on the web, for example this one. I don't know how much any of them charge though.

If you can't find an economical solution for fixing it just take it apart and see if there's anything that could be tampered with to get it working again. After that if it still doesn't work, take out the HDD for a spare/to sell and have at it with an axe


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 11, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> send it in to sony and get it fixed or take a chance and tear it apart and use a heat gun to reflow and seal cracks it might fix the issue might not ive managed to reflow 7 PS3's now and get them working only 1 of them has died since then, mainly a power surge fried the systems PSU and ive yet to find another to replace it.



Id be willing to send it to you and if you can fix it bill me if not....




jasper1605 said:


> i was able to fix mine but unfortunately snapped a latch on the blu-ray drive connection on the mobo.  If you think you can fix that part, I'd be more than willing to haggle with you a price on it.  PM me if you wana.  (I also have no idea how much longer the mobo will survive as it ylod on me; i just wanted to revive it to get my save data onto a new system and haven't turned the old one on since.



Well, if all you are missing is the BDROM, Id sell you the whole shebang. I figure, if I cant fix it, Ill downgrade to slim PS3 and Slim PS2 or a BDRW on PC with PS3 Emulator. ^_^


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 11, 2011)

meh if your replace with a SLIM just get a PS2 emulator for the PC, my PS3 is the 2nd gen 80gig aka 0 backwards compatibility, out of the 40+ PS2 titles i have only 2 dont work on PCSX2

as for Fixing the unit i could give it a try but chances are slim most units got the YLOD with no burnt smell, only 1 had the smell of melted pcb and while i got it to work it eventually died aka PSU failure noted above, so while a reflow and tear down might let it work its a slim chance. you might be better off parting the PS3 out,

if the PSU is good BD rom is good HDD is good you can get some cash out of it, for example the PSU you have in the PS3 i might have some use for 

think on it a bit and if you decide to tear it down and part it out send me a PM


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 11, 2011)

Search about ebay.  I'm sure you will find one of these people that do dead console swaps.  They take a small fee and your dead console and you get a brand new Slim 120 back


----------



## theonedub (Apr 11, 2011)

You can send it to Sony for $150 and get a re-manufactured 120gb Slim w/ 90day warranty. The price may have actually gone down since I sent my brother's in. You can call and check. 

I have a 60gb launch PS3 that has YLOD'd sitting on my desk, not sure what I will do with it.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 11, 2011)

tear it down onedub depending on the issue there easy to fix 

most common problem is a solder cracking or PSU failure,


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 11, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> meh if your replace with a SLIM just get a PS2 emulator for the PC, my PS3 is the 2nd gen 80gig aka 0 backwards compatibility, out of the 40+ PS2 titles i have only 2 dont work on PCSX2
> 
> as for Fixing the unit i could give it a try but chances are slim most units got the YLOD with no burnt smell, only 1 had the smell of melted pcb and while i got it to work it eventually died aka PSU failure noted above, so while a reflow and tear down might let it work its a slim chance. you might be better off parting the PS3 out,
> 
> ...



Im tempted to try to reflow it and if it works, take it back to GameCrap and trade it in while it still works for a 120 slim and ps2 heh heh heh


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 11, 2011)

well look it up on youtube man theres step by step videos on how to do it that even a 5 year old can follow if they watch it a couple times if my stoner buddies can do it without my help you wont have any problems and worse case senario if it dosent work again you can sell off the working parts etc aka Bluray drive, PSU, etc to make a few bucks


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 12, 2011)

Just remember it might be broke now but if you open it to fix it then there is hardly any chance Sony will swap it for a refurb.


----------



## qubit (Apr 12, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Im tempted to try to reflow it and if it works, take it back to GameCrap and trade it in while it still works for a 120 slim and ps2 heh heh heh



That's guaranteed to fail. That burned out smell means that some critical component is fried and no amount of resoldering is gonna fix it. Period.

Don't waste your time.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 12, 2011)

and i would have to respectfully disagree
Ive had motherboards catch fire and still work afterwards ive repaired numerous PS3s one of which did smell burnt and hot if that makes sense and it works, its a slim chance but again if he tears it apart, i myself would be willing to buy the PSU from the PS3 and i know someone else that would want the Blu ray drive as to get 2 more ylod PS3s working again, 

and for the record even IF he sent it in to sony it would cost $150 for them to give him a refurbished PS3 

fact is you can already get refurbished units elsewhere for pretty much the same price when you factor in shipping.


----------



## qubit (Apr 12, 2011)

It sounds like you're doing component level repair Crazy, which could indeed fix it. However, KRD just wants to do some resoldering, so I stand by my statement that it's a waste of time. There's a fried component or two there and no amount of resoldering is gonna bring it back to life.

Indeed if one has the skill and crucially, resources, to do component level repair, then sure, many a dead device can be resurrected. I did some of this myself 20+ years ago and it was tremendously satisfying.

Anyway, tell me more about that flamin' mobo dude!


----------



## KainXS (Apr 12, 2011)

ylod can be fixed temporarily sometimes but the ps3 is a bitch to get open, its easy to break things when your being careful even if you have a heatgun(the thin top cover snaps like nothing if your not careful)

I say try to trade it, get something while you can.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 12, 2011)

qubit said:


> It sounds like you're doing component level repair Crazy, which could indeed fix it. However, KRD just wants to do some resoldering, so I stand by my statement that it's a waste of time. There's a fried component or two there and no amount of resoldering is gonna bring it back to life.
> 
> Indeed if one has the skill and crucially, resources, to do component level repair, then sure, many a dead device can be resurrected. I did some of this myself 20+ years ago and it was tremendously satisfying.
> 
> Anyway, tell me more about that flamin' mobo dude!



Well dude, 
I was like totally trying to like show my bro MAG and like it did this totally rad update thing and then it went like all fuzzy and crap with like distorted graphics. I tried to like back out to the XMB but it was like stuck dude.
So I was like man this sucks and like had to flip the switch thingy to turn it off. Then I totally turned it back on and like the TV didnt recognize it man. It was so not cool man.
I tried everything the whole fan blow plan thing but it like blew hot air and I was like ok cause like the light was green but like there was no picture man.... So, like I took it to GameCrap and like they tested it and they said tough luck dude. Your Graphics is fried dude. 
I was like whaat?
So Like yeah man that is like where I am at dude.


----------



## theonedub (Apr 14, 2011)

Does the PS3 save any PSN information to the actual console? Or is it all saved to the HDD? I think I am going to sell my YLOD one, but I want to make sure no personal information is left on it. I already DBAN'd the HDD, Im just curious if anything is saved elsewhere, etc.


----------



## Funtoss (Apr 14, 2011)

how do you fry hardware? yummmm mmmmm i m hungry!!

lol jokes, go get it checked at the place you bought it from? hopefully take your warranty with you!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 14, 2011)

Funtoss said:


> how do you fry hardware? yummmm mmmmm i m hungry!!
> 
> lol jokes, go get it checked at the place you bought it from? hopefully take your warranty with you!



i got from gamecrap and they wont honor the warranty


----------



## m4gicfour (Apr 14, 2011)

theonedub said:


> Does the PS3 save any PSN information to the actual console? Or is it all saved to the HDD? I think I am going to sell my YLOD one, but I want to make sure no personal information is left on it. I already DBAN'd the HDD, Im just curious if anything is saved elsewhere, etc.



Don't quote me on this, but from memory of something I read a while back: All info is saved to the HDD, except firmware, which is in a solid state storage of some sort (Flash, NVRam, EEPRom, etc etc) and all data on the HDD (not the HDD itself, the PS3 formatted data) is encrypted to that one PS3's hardware signaure, will not work in any other PS3.


----------



## qubit (Apr 14, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> i got from gamecrap and they wont honor the warranty



Why, what's their excuse? Tell us and we might be able to help you force them.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 14, 2011)

qubit said:


> Why, what's their excuse? Tell us and we might be able to help you force them.



I bought it last June and they claim it is too late. They said that because the system does not display anything they can not accept it for trade and they said that because the lid is open or something. I had the YLOD repaired by Gamecrap and that is how I got it.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 14, 2011)

correct you info isnt saved to the HDD, but of course you can always use your account on any # of PS3's ive got 6 friends info attached to my system so DLC, games, extras etc anything they have i can get just have to log on to get it when there at work. pretty sweet deal really


----------



## qubit (Apr 14, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I bought it last June and they claim it is too late. They said that because the system does not display anything they can not accept it for trade and they said that because the lid is open or something. I had the YLOD repaired by Gamecrap and that is how I got it.



June is less than a year ago. Did you buy it used? That would explain the short warranty.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 14, 2011)

qubit said:


> June is less than a year ago. Did you buy it used? That would explain the short warranty.



well yeah it was a trade in but they told me i had a year on it.


----------



## qubit (Apr 14, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> well yeah it was a trade in but they told me i had a year on it.



So it's within the warranty period, but they're denying you warranty? They need a solid reason to do that. It's not clear to me, does it look like you've opened the case and that's why?

If they don't have a valid reason, then the law is on your side my friend and you should chase them legally for what they owe you.


----------

